# DS #5693: Professor Layton and the Last Specter (USA)



## tempBOT (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7189^^


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

Now everyone can stop crying about Layton.

Still not interested in the series. If only the RPG in this game was separate (I've heard it's not).


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

:3    I haz something to play tonight.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Still not interested in the series. If only the RPG in this game was separate (I've heard it's not).


It is, you can access it on the main menu without playing the main game.


----------



## ruok (Oct 20, 2011)

I got it AP patched so that the 1st puzzle doesn't repeat but it freezes up whenever i start up London Life on M3 Sakura. What do i do?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 20, 2011)

Brownie Brown RPG come to papa!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Still not interested in the series. If only the RPG in this game was separate (I've heard it's not).
> ...



Oh, I guess I'll download this. Probably won't bother with the puzzles though.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 20, 2011)

So this finally made it to the scene, heh?
Lamefuck...
Well I got the rom in a third party download yesterday.

(And no, I don't care that it was released by LameFuck)


----------



## Shryquill (Oct 20, 2011)

Hurrah, i love these games


----------



## Lanlan (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone tried it on an r4?


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 20, 2011)

wow nice ill try to get it


----------



## Pablitox (Oct 20, 2011)

oh yeah, geting it right now


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 20, 2011)

Them rhymes on the damn NFO are suck weaksauce it's not even funny.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh Lamefuck, you release repacker. Oh well, at least this one is out on the scene, however temporarily it might be until it gets nuked like his releases have the bad habit to do.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 20, 2011)

wow lamefuck has finally made an nfo that does not insult this community(one of the few problems i have with lamefuck)


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 20, 2011)

What gives lamefuck the ability to be a scene releaser?

No seriously. I'm not (completely) saying this in a degrading tone, but how does someone get considered as a member of the scene?

On-topic: This is a great game, but a better version better come soon. I shouldn't have to have the clean version for London Life and the patched for the full game.


----------



## aragon (Oct 20, 2011)

ruok said:


> I got it AP patched so that the 1st puzzle doesn't repeat but it freezes up whenever i start up London Life on M3 Sakura. What do i do?



Switch to YSM3, and with the patched rom you'll be fine.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 20, 2011)

ruok said:


> I got it AP patched so that the 1st puzzle doesn't repeat but it freezes up whenever i start up London Life on M3 Sakura. What do i do?





Lanlan said:


> Anyone tried it on an r4?


Works fine with RetroGameFans Multi Cart Update on my M3 DS Real(I'm using WoodYS from Gaboros and I just replaced all of the .dat files with the ones in the M3 Real folder from the latest RGF Multi Cart Update pack) Also RGF's Update works with most known R4 cards as well as DSTT and M3 Real/M3 Simply and M3i Zero(does not work with later revisions of the M3i Zero known as GMP-Z003 as far as I know).

I was able to play London Life just fine as well as get passed the first puzzle and onto several other puzzles.

Also I am using a clean/unpatched rom.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

R4 user..the first puzzle is looping endlessly..maybe I should wait the wood team to update the kernel?

please help, thanks...


----------



## banjojohn (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone knows if it works on Acekard 2?


----------



## shaosam (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone still using an M3 Lite got any info? >.>


----------



## Dann Woolf (Oct 20, 2011)

Do I have to play the previous games to understand the plot? I understand the last 3 games were a trilogy.

Also, is the RPG a full-fledged RPG with battles and stuff?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 20, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:


> Do I have to play the previous games to understand the plot? I understand the last 3 games were a trilogy.
> 
> Also, is the RPG a full-fledged RPG with battles and stuff?



I think this is a prequel to the trilogy, so it explains what happened before it.


----------



## wasim (Oct 20, 2011)

completed the game already ! 
now need to play london life 



banjojohn said:


> Anyone knows if it works on Acekard 2?


yea it works fine 
but you'll have problem with the first puzzle , it can be fixed by patching it !


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 20, 2011)

Seems classic Layton so far.  This and Phoenix Wright are some of the best series on any platform of the current generation, if the 3DS can keep getting handheld titles of this quality then it won't have a problem with the Vita.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh holy shit. It's finally here.

I'll have to borrow my friend's DS again.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Oct 20, 2011)

Whoo! My husband will be pleased that I'm busy now for a while!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm just glad GBATemp will stop hyping another Layton Game...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 20, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> I'm just glad GBATemp will stop hyping another Layton Game...



What's wrong with a small group of people getting hyped over Layton?
Have you seen the hype over Pokemon and Ace Attorney?


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 20, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> I'm just glad GBATemp will stop hyping another Layton Game...


Layton gets no-where near as much hype as it deserves, considering how much fervour there is over teen games like the latest Gears of War or whatever.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

Lucifer666 said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just glad GBATemp will stop hyping another Layton Game...
> ...



Yes and I can't wait for the Next Pokemon and Ace Attorney game(s) to shut them up for a while as well.

Don't take any of my Opinions personal but I hate seeing an Overly Popular game be hyped for whatever reason.


----------



## xist (Oct 20, 2011)

I take it the header of this just happens to be corrupt and the CRC matches the XXX release?


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 20, 2011)

doesn't work on DS2 at all.1st puzzle loops over and over again. surprising


----------



## wasim (Oct 20, 2011)

Evo.lve said:


> doesn't work on DS2 at all.1st puzzle loops over and over again. surprising


just patch it
then you're good !


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just glad GBATemp will stop hyping another Layton Game...
> ...



Well if you took a look at a few DS releases before Layton all people would say is "IT'S NOT LAYTON, I WANT LAYTON". I'm sure Chanser would agree that it's very annoying for people to go to a release thread of one game to cry about another one.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 20, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> Lucifer666 said:
> 
> 
> > gokujr1000 said:
> ...



I think if you look at the ratio of critcal acclaim to sales there no way you can describe this series as "over popular"


----------



## Shenglong200x (Oct 20, 2011)

All I am looking at this in disbelief over is that the London Life component of the game...
...won't even be available on any version available IN London.

Capcom, are you losing the plot about what people want where?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 20, 2011)

Shenglong200x said:


> All I am looking at this in disbelief over is that the London Life component of the game...
> ...won't even be available on any version available IN London.
> 
> Capcom, are you losing the plot about what people want where?



Lol, it's not Capcom, it's Level-5.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 20, 2011)

Waiting for a new patch file for my DS2  Card...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 20, 2011)

xist said:


> I take it the header of this just happens to be corrupt and the CRC matches the XXX release?



The header of the XXXX release was fine, so I would have a hard time seeing the header here being corrupt (which it isn't). Besides that though, yes, the data is completely identical between this release and the XXXX release that was going around before it.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 20, 2011)

I found a different version of this game. It is named "Professor Layton and the Last Specter.nds".

It runs just fine on my Acekard 2.

There was no release info with it. Just the .nds file.


----------



## xist (Oct 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> The header of the XXXX release was fine, so I would have a hard time seeing the header here being corrupt (which it isn't). Besides that though, yes, the data is completely identical between this release and the XXXX release that was going around before it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 20, 2011)

That would be the XXXX release. Generally, XXXX is just assigned to non-scene dumps, but in the scene, is applied to dumps such as demo carts.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 20, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS *_*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 20, 2011)

xist said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > The header of the XXXX release was fine, so I would have a hard time seeing the header here being corrupt (which it isn't). Besides that though, yes, the data is completely identical between this release and the XXXX release that was going around before it.



Well, color me half wrong.


----------



## xist (Oct 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> The header of the XXXX release was fine, so I would have a hard time seeing the header here being corrupt (which it isn't). Besides that though, yes, the data is completely identical between this release and the XXXX release that was going around before it.





Nathan Drake said:


> That would be the XXXX release. Generally, XXXX is just assigned to non-scene dumps, but in the scene, is applied to dumps such as demo carts.



Either i'm losing it or you've just said that
a) Lamef*** was identical to the XXX release since it's just the XXX repacked
b) The Header wasn't corrupt
c) However, the Header actually was corrupt in the XXX release

Do i need to fear the universe will implode now?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 20, 2011)

That second quote was a response to the post of the guy that found the non-scene dump beforehand. GBAtemp has just been laggy as hell and took its time posting that message. I already said I was wrong about the header bit.


----------



## xist (Oct 20, 2011)

And the Universe is at peace once again saved from paradox implosion! Shame the only "scene" release has a corrupt header though...


----------



## JohanX (Oct 20, 2011)

xist said:


> And the Universe is at peace once again saved from paradox implosion! Shame the only "scene" release has a corrupt header though...


As far as I am concerned, it doesn't matter if it is a "scene" release or not, as long as it works.

I never understood why a "scene" release is considered to be better....


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 20, 2011)

JohanX said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > And the Universe is at peace once again saved from paradox implosion! Shame the only "scene" release has a corrupt header though...
> ...


Number released are what usually will be fixed on flashcart firmwares.

Doesn't matter if you manually patch ROMs, of course... but there's a point to be made there. (AKAIO does patch some XXXX ROMs)


----------



## xist (Oct 20, 2011)

JohanX said:


> As far as I am concerned, it doesn't matter if it is a "scene" release or not, as long as it works.
> 
> I never understood why a "scene" release is considered to be better....



For archival purposes people want something which is a 1:1 replica or as close as. The point isn't that one is better than the other, or even if it makes any difference, merely that it's a "damaged" release....like a record with a scratch on it that doesn't have any impact on the music thereon. A scene release should ultimately represent that ideal copy, not just some random repack.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 20, 2011)

xist said:


> JohanX said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I am concerned, it doesn't matter if it is a "scene" release or not, as long as it works.
> ...



OK - I understand.

So, not that I am a ROM dumper or anything like that, but how does a person or group get to be a recognized scene "player"?


----------



## StarWolf3000 (Oct 20, 2011)

BTW its not fair that you and the Japanese can play "Layton's London Life", while it will be completely removed from the European Versions.

"Too much translation work!", so to say.


----------



## xist (Oct 20, 2011)

JohanX said:


> So, not that I am a ROM dumper or anything like that, but how does a person or group get to be a recognized scene "player"?



A quick search turns up "The RULES"


```
______	  _______ ______	_______	_____	  _____	_______
_/   _  )__ _/  _   /_\	 \ _/  _   /_ _/	 \_   /   _/_ _/  _   /__
\   _/	 \\  -\___\ \\	 \\  -\___\ \\   _\   \--\___   \\  -\___\  \
/	\	   .  _/	  .	  .  _/	  .   \	 .   :/	.  _/	  _\
./_____:\_____/____________\	  \________/____:\_____\_______/___________\
/______/										
_______
_______   _____ _____\	  \   __________	_____
/   __  )__\	\\	\\	  \ /	_	/   /   _/____ NDS Scene Rules 2010
/   /_	  \	 \	 \	   \\   -\____\---\___	  \   [01 June 2010]
/	  \	  .	 \	 .	   .   _/	  .   :/	   \
\______:\______\___________\	   \___________\___________/. ----------------+
.						  /_______/					   .				

1.1)  Releases must be packed in RAR. SFV and NFO must be included.
1.2)  Rars must be split to volumes of 5 MB (5,000,000 bytes)
1.3)  Rars must be compressed with M1 (fastest) or better.
1.4)  For the sake of better current and future flashcart compatibility and to
keep ROM data consistent, full untouched, unmodified, unaltered dumps
are prefered. However, if an altered/introed/cracked ROM is released on
the scene before an untouched ROM then it will be allowed.
1.5)  Cracks to make games work on specific hardware are allowed but should
only be released as a PATCH and should not include the original ROM
game data. Flashcarts used to test a crack or patch must be listed in
the NFO, this includes the name of the flashcart, firmware name and the
firmware version number.
1.6)  Any redump of the altered ROM should be tagged as CLEAN or REDUMP and
not as a PROPER nor should any crack be tagged as a PROPER of a valid
clean release.
1.7)  The ROM image of the NDS game must be .nds
1.8)  Directory names must include: Game name, region, system name, group name
1.9)  If a game does not include the English language, this must be specified
in the dir name unless the region tag implies that region's native
language is the only language in the game eg. game tagged JPN is Japanese
only, hence does not need to state the language.
1.10) If a game is rereleased with additional foreign languages, the directory
name can be tagged MULTI, however the NFO must specify which additional
languages are included.
1.11) Acceptable characters for a dirname are:
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz0123456789.-_
1.12) Recommended directory format:
Game_Name___NDS-GRPNAME
Game.Name...NDS-GRPNAME
1.13) DSi and DSi related releases will be regarded as NDS releases and will
adhere to this ruleset. DSi related releases must have the tag DSi
in the directory name. Recommended directory format is:
Game_Name___DSi_NDS-GRPNAME
Game.Name...DSi.NDS-GRPNAME
Game_Name___DSiWARE_NDS-GRPNAME
Game.Name...DSiWARE.NDS-GRPNAME

The.Official.NintendoDS.Ruleset.2010.NDS-CONSOLE - v1.0
active as of Thursday 3 June 2010 00:00:00 GMT (1275523200 Unix time)
Signed by the following groups on behalf of the NDS scene:

. 2CH . 6rz . BAHAMUT . Caravan . DDumpers . DeNovo . EXiMiUS .

. HR . Loli . MainichiHentaiShimbun . NRP . NukeThis . OneUp .

. RFTD .  SCZ . TRM . WetNWild . WRG .
```


----------



## Leo Cantus (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I'm the only one having this problem. I downloaded the patched version, and it's been working perfectly (no repeat on the first puzzle) but I've got up to the part where they're about to go into the hotel on Great Ely Street. Whenever I try to go in the game consistently freezes. I'm using an Acekard 2i. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Kamon (Oct 20, 2011)

nope, playing the patched version on my Acekard 2i and I'm after that part


----------



## Leo Cantus (Oct 20, 2011)

Kamon said:


> nope, playing the patched version on my Acekard 2i and I'm after that part


I got it working now. I had to update to the latest firmware of AKAIO. I'd forgotten I wasn't on the latest one because of not using the DS for ages!


----------



## Jockel (Oct 20, 2011)

Acekard 2i at newest Akaio here, doesn't get past the "Loading" font, not even booting the actual ROM.
Any ideas? Tried the XXXX and the scene release.


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Oct 20, 2011)

Clean and patched not working on SuperCard DS ONE -> Anyone get it to work on SuperCard DS One?

Patched working on CycloDS Evolution


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 20, 2011)

ah wonderful a good change of game for layton. maybe this is the reason layton became even more famous.


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 20, 2011)

for the hidden door, it says you need the code from the fifth game. Does it really mean mask of miracle on 3ds?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 20, 2011)

hkz8000 said:


> for the hidden door, it says you need the code from the fifth game. Does it really mean mask of miracle on 3ds?


I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 20, 2011)

So the header is "corrupted" in both the XXXX release and the Scene release.


----------



## Dermy (Oct 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> So the header is "corrupted" in both the XXXX release and the Scene release.


I used NDS Top System 0.2 on a bunch of roms I already had archived. It said the rom headers were corrupted too. I don't think that program is accurate.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 21, 2011)

cool its out now waiting for new akaio update then off to play this game + london life ^^


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 21, 2011)

Now I have something to keep be busy in classes.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 21, 2011)

manaphy4ever said:


> cool its out now waiting for new akaio update then off to play this game + london life ^^


theres already a patch out and about.

lets try this again(my pc decided to copy as a link and not text)

if you look this up itll be easy to find XXXX - Professor Layton and the last specter (USA) (PATCHED)


----------



## xshinox (Oct 21, 2011)

you seriously posted a link to the rom? good luck with your ban or whatever the mod/admin will do to you. patched or no patch, it won't load on my AKAIO 1.8.8 with that kirby loader or 1.8.7.

will just have to wait for a loader that works with professor layton.


----------



## matthewn4444 (Oct 21, 2011)

xshinox said:


> you seriously posted a link to the rom? good luck with your ban or whatever the mod/admin will do to you. patched or no patch, it won't load on my AKAIO 1.8.8 with that kirby loader or 1.8.7.
> 
> will just have to wait for a loader that works with professor layton.



You can play it on AKAIO. I had a similar problem. All I did to fix it was to format the sd card and then put 1.8.8 back in with the patched rom.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 21, 2011)

i did that. nothing happened. game doesn't go past the LOADING screen. maybe i'll try it one more time


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 21, 2011)

xshinox said:


> you seriously posted a link to the rom? good luck with your ban or whatever the mod/admin will do to you. patched or no patch, it won't load on my AKAIO 1.8.8 with that kirby loader or 1.8.7.
> 
> will just have to wait for a loader that works with professor layton.


yes i did unintentionally my pc decided to be a prick and copy as a link than as text.  but i removed it thanks for pointing my folly out.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 21, 2011)

lol np. so i reformatted my sd card and put AKAIO 1.8.8 back in like fresh new and game still doesn't load. damn.


----------



## DSDisco (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get this working on AK2i w/ AKAIO 1.8.8?


----------



## Redhorse (Oct 21, 2011)

I got my dump at.. well never mind anyway it's working on DS 2i with very latest updates everything works fine.

Two notes of interest, in London life, while eavesdropping at a phone booth I found out you get some special guest in town (ala Animal Crossing,) by hooking up to WFC 10 times... ALso there appears to be some type of street pass (my label not thiers) function where we can leave gifts for those we walk past randomly... I wonder how this will work on non 3ds systems or even a non 3ds??
Anyway, I was never a hugh fan but this reminds me in some ways of Mother / Earthbound?

This is another example of a game which I will pick up locally from X store to support the makers and effort. I believe in sending them a messege with my purchase when they've done extra good... loving it though...


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2011)

Have been playing the patched XXXX release since Wednesday on my R4 Wood. And I already spend more time on London Life than the main story


----------



## svnelvn (Oct 21, 2011)

This is probably the last decent game on the DS
The previous decent game I played was Ghost Trick

Sad that it's probably the last time I will play on the DS,
but at the same time i don't think i can take anymore of its low resolution display


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 21, 2011)

It's obvious that not many people paid attention to my previous post. If you have an R4, M3 Real, M3 Simply, M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003 version only) or DSTT you can play the clean rom by using RetroGameFan's Multi Cart Update found here. I find it funny and humbling that the supposed "worse carts"(M3 and DSTT) on the market have an updated firmware that works with clean roms of the latest games before the supposed big guys(SC DSTwo and Acekard) do. All M3 Real/M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003) users should check out WoodYS(Wood GUI with YSMenu compatibility) over here.


----------



## aragon (Oct 21, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> It's obvious that not many people paid attention to my previous post. If you have an R4, M3 Real, M3 Simply, M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003 version only) or DSTT you can play the clean rom by using RetroGameFan's Multi Cart Update found here. I find it funny and humbling that the supposed "worse carts"(M3 and DSTT) on the market have an updated firmware that works with clean roms of the latest games before the supposed big guys(SC DSTwo and Acekard) do. All M3 Real/M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003) users should check out WoodYS(Wood GUI with YSMenu compatibility) over here.



Thanks to the efforts of retrogamefan and gaboros I still feel no urge to replace my M3 Real... So far I did not encounter a game (that I wanted to play) which does not work either patched on Sakura or clean in YSM3. Great work and thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 21, 2011)

No probs with SCDS2...... Running flawlessly!


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 21, 2011)

No probs with SCDS2...... Running flawlessly!


----------



## patz (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there any patch for M3?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2011)

patz said:


> Is there any patch for M3?


Read...my....previous....post! Some people need to read through the topics before they go asking questions.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes! I'm downloading erhm.. digitally retrieving.. the rom now 

Can't wait. 

Oh wait, lamefuck.


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 22, 2011)

Think I'll wait until WoodR4 1.39 comes out; I always like playing clean ROMs.


----------



## DSDisco (Oct 22, 2011)

Lucifer666 said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just glad GBATemp will stop hyping another Layton Game...
> ...


I have, can't blame them, though.



Freezer6 said:


> No probs with SCDS2...... Running flawlessly!


Ya double posted, but I guess no one noticed,quick! take one down before they release the bear cavalry on ya, NOW!!!


----------



## DSDisco (Oct 22, 2011)

Lucifer666 said:


> Shenglong200x said:
> 
> 
> > All I am looking at this in disbelief over is that the London Life component of the game...
> ...


It's also Brownie Brown! :biggrin:


----------



## Cygen (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a working solution to play the London Life RPG on an Emulator (preferable no$gba)? It is bad enough that I can't have the RPG in the coming European version that I'am going to buy but I don't want to buy a flashcard just for London Life.


----------



## patz (Oct 23, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> patz said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any patch for M3?
> ...


I read it before I asked. I was asking if there's any patch for original M3 fw. I don't use wood.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2011)

Cygen said:


> Does anyone have a working solution to play the London Life RPG on an Emulator (preferable no$gba)? It is bad enough that I can't have the RPG in the coming European version that I'am going to buy but I don't want to buy a flashcard just for London Life.


Why don't you just import the US version from play-asia or amazon, instead of buying the EU one?


----------



## aragon (Oct 24, 2011)

patz said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > patz said:
> ...



I'm sorry but I'm afraid you're out of luck with this. The latest games with AP tend to no longer run on iTouch or Sakura.
I was able to start the main game from Sakura, but LL gave me white screens only.

But updating to YSM3 is not complicated, why don't you give it a try?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 25, 2011)

Look likes VENOM released this games... 

Professor_Layton_and_the_Last_Specter_NDS-VENOM


----------



## Jonez (Oct 26, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:


> Look likes VENOM released this games...
> 
> Professor_Layton_and_the_Last_Specter_NDS-VENOM


My good friend we have a dupe here


----------



## Blue-K (Oct 30, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> It's obvious that not many people paid attention to my previous post. If you have an R4, M3 Real, M3 Simply, M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003 version only) or DSTT you can play the clean rom by using RetroGameFan's Multi Cart Update found here. I find it funny and humbling that the supposed "worse carts"(M3 and DSTT) on the market have an updated firmware that works with clean roms of the latest games before the supposed big guys(SC DSTwo and Acekard) do. All M3 Real/M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003) users should check out WoodYS(Wood GUI with YSMenu compatibility) over here.


I'm using an M3 Real, the latest WoodYS (6.69), the clean scene release, but I always get this error:


> [Rom loading failed]
> Load rom errcode=-4
> Please reset system



Can you explain why it doesn't work for me?
NV, wasn't using the latest infolib.dat, savlib.dat and extinfo.dat. Seems to work fine now.


----------



## ruok (Nov 3, 2011)

Blue-K said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious that not many people paid attention to my previous post. If you have an R4, M3 Real, M3 Simply, M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003 version only) or DSTT you can play the clean rom by using RetroGameFan's Multi Cart Update found here. I find it funny and humbling that the supposed "worse carts"(M3 and DSTT) on the market have an updated firmware that works with clean roms of the latest games before the supposed big guys(SC DSTwo and Acekard) do. All M3 Real/M3i Zero(non GMP-Z003) users should check out WoodYS(Wood GUI with YSMenu compatibility) over here.
> ...



Mind telling me where you got your latest .dat files? cause my still isn't working


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Nov 4, 2011)

ruok said:


> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> > NV, wasn't using the latest infolib.dat, savlib.dat and extinfo.dat. Seems to work fine now.
> ...


You just need to go download Retro Game Fan's latest update here: http://filetrip.net/...pdate-6-70.html

After you extract the file go into M3Real_M3iZero YSMenu folder and then into the ttmenu folder and copy the infolib.dat, savlib.dat and extinfo.dat files over the existing ones in you're woodys(or which ever iteration of ysmenu youare using) install and I copied over the m3patch.dat for good measure.

Then eject your micro sd and put it back in your m3 and start playing professor layton. It may freeze while creating the file the first time but just restart the DS and load it up again, it should load fully and play perfectly.


----------



## Rankio (Dec 16, 2011)

Freezer6 said:


> No probs with SCDS2...... Running flawlessly!



The first puzzle keeps resetting whenever I put an answer in.  Odd.


----------



## vigo101 (Dec 18, 2011)

Should keep the Mrs Quiet for a few hours


----------

